# Igf1



## jimm (Nov 6, 2011)

Ive just been reading up on IGF1 and very curious about it for its localized growth appeal.. il be looking into using this in the future.


Has any one here used the stuff succssefully

Im interested but its quite expensive so i wont be investing my money into it untill till i understand its pro/cons 100%

There are also a few types of igf1 which is best for localized growth?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Spot growth is minimal, and has to be run for many many months to show signs (a year or more for some).  IMHO, IGF is best used in conjunction with HGH/SLIN/TEST.  If you are not running them together, it's a waste of cash and time.  IMHO.



/V


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 6, 2011)

apparently igf-1 des shows localized growth


----------



## flogzero (Nov 6, 2011)

IGF-1 DES worked great for me.  Noticeable amount of localized growth with just one 1mg vial over 6 weeks.  Some people seem to be nonresponders (or maybe they just got bunk IGF-1).

I'm not sure where you're looking but the place I get it from isn't very expensive at all.  It's worth the $40ish.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 6, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Spot growth is minimal, and has to be run for many many months to show signs (a year or more for some).  IMHO, IGF is best used in conjunction with HGH/SLIN/TEST.  If you are not running them together, it's a waste of cash and time.  IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> /V




yes yes

great post V


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 6, 2011)

flogzero said:


> IGF-1 DES worked great for me.  Noticeable amount of localized growth with just one 1mg vial over 6 weeks.  Some people seem to be nonresponders (or maybe they just got bunk IGF-1).
> 
> I'm not sure where you're looking but the place I get it from isn't very expensive at all.  It's worth the $40ish.



How did u ran it?


----------



## jimm (Nov 7, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Spot growth is minimal, and has to be run for many many months to show signs (a year or more for some). IMHO, IGF is best used in conjunction with HGH/SLIN/TEST. If you are not running them together, it's a waste of cash and time. IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 
I was planning on running it on my next cycle that im starting as soon as ive ran this letro im running 

test e 600mg a week
tren e 300mg a week

cant afford hgh *sad face*
and definatly dont want to be touching it or slin!



PappyMason said:


> apparently igf-1 des shows localized growth


 
yeah thats what ive been hearing im thinking of taking igf1 lr3 tho



flogzero said:


> IGF-1 DES worked great for me. Noticeable amount of localized growth with just one 1mg vial over 6 weeks. Some people seem to be nonresponders (or maybe they just got bunk IGF-1).
> 
> I'm not sure where you're looking but the place I get it from isn't very expensive at all. It's worth the $40ish.


 

sweet man yeh place im looking has it at same sorta price more then likely same place any way.. was it just plain igf-1 you ran?, i was thinking of running igf-1 lr3


Only thing that puts me off is the gh gut kai green (much as i like him) and them look plain nasty now thats not bodybuilding thats insulting to the guys like arnie and them who used to smash out the vaccum pose... these dudes are walking round a 300lbs looking pregnant...fuck that!


so does the igf1 cause "the belly" like hgh does?


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 7, 2011)

I have not taken hgh or ifg or slin only aas, but I absolutley love guys like Jay and phil who do. The are professional in every way and active members of society, great P.R. people. And if they weighed 365lbs ripped on stage with distented belly I feel that is bodybuilding. As long as their in 3-4% bf range, I think the bigger the better on stage. A distented belly with no bf is awsome as long as everything else matches. Phil has a small waist, I've seen this in person, so maybe things can be bigger and keep the belly small. That would be the very best secret to know I think, but I feel that Heath just has those small waist genetics, and it will stay small even if he gets bigger. I dream of getting legit rhgh, but I don't have the resources or especially monies to do so. I am thankful for Aarnold's generation in the sport, but things are so much more competetive and have progressed alot. Aarnold at his best I think would have a hard time winning even a national qualifier nowa days. There have been to many advances in the sport as in all things. Yeah, I would probably be on rhgh if I had the finances. Give me a distented belly as long as Im 275-300 at 7-9%bf yearround. I'll gladly take it.


----------



## jimm (Nov 7, 2011)

slownsteady said:


> I have not taken hgh or ifg or slin only aas, but I absolutley love guys like Jay and phil who do. The are professional in every way and active members of society, great P.R. people. And if they weighed 365lbs ripped on stage with distented belly I feel that is bodybuilding. As long as their in 3-4% bf range, I think the bigger the better on stage. A distented belly with no bf is awsome as long as everything else matches. Phil has a small waist, I've seen this in person, so maybe things can be bigger and keep the belly small. That would be the very best secret to know I think, but I feel that Heath just has those small waist genetics, and it will stay small even if he gets bigger. I dream of getting legit rhgh, but I don't have the resources or especially monies to do so. I am thankful for Aarnold's generation in the sport, but things are so much more competetive and have progressed alot. Aarnold at his best I think would have a hard time winning even a national qualifier nowa days. There have been to many advances in the sport as in all things. Yeah, I would probably be on rhgh if I had the finances. Give me a distented belly as long as Im 275-300 at 7-9%bf yearround. I'll gladly take it.


 

on you go the pregnant look doesnt do any thing for me...each to their own...


----------



## pieguy (Nov 7, 2011)

Igf-lr3 can cause that bloated look but u'll be dosing far less and for far shorter a time than anything close to an ifbb. In short, not a real problem. Kai also ate 500-1000g of protein for a few years which I guarantee you wont be doing.


----------



## moresize (Nov 8, 2011)

if you are new to the sport I would stick with AS as you will see result even if your diet is not totally on track (not saying it's right)

if you know how your body responds and have a solid foundation on diet and trainig you will see results using IGF.

I inject in my delts and Chest and I see growth and I have been off AS for over 2-3 years.


IGF for me is not a mass builder but more of a change in how my body looks (quality of muscle and fatloss)


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 8, 2011)

Interesting. I've heard of great sucess with IGF during PCT. I just started running DES 100mcg split bi-laterally yesterday. I noticed the pumps for sure.


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 8, 2011)

"so does the igf1 cause "the belly" like hgh does?"

Not sure what info you got, the first thing HGH targets is localized fat at the injection site, other areas will be effected, mood, sleep, energy. lean muscle mass etc. as your cycle continues through the month(s) I start in my quads alternating for the first 2 weeks, after that alternate the right/left side of the stomach (start with the fattest spot) after 2.5 months went from 198 down to 175-180 depending on my water intake.  Keep in mind I only inject HGH non stack.


----------



## titanman03 (Nov 8, 2011)

i ran igf1 lr3 , and i had great results with it , i was also on test and deca for the begenning of the use of igf , i started off at 30mcg post workout , and upped it to 60mcg , i have been told u should do 30 on 30 off or atleast 40 on 20 off , but i was told by alot of vets that at that dose i could run it safe for 3 months straight , and i did and it really helped me get vascular and i definately dropped body fat while on it , i personally love the stuff , you just gota be safe with it and trust your source


----------



## jimm (Nov 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Interesting. I've heard of great sucess with IGF during PCT. I just started running DES 100mcg split bi-laterally yesterday. I noticed the pumps for sure.


 
Yeah ive heard of these pumps man sounds fuckin good to me, if im honest i really am interested in it for the localised growth mainly in my biceps which are lacking they dont seem to respond as well as the rest of my body.. your supposed to up your insulin intake right after injections right?



GreenOx said:


> "so does the igf1 cause "the belly" like hgh does?"
> 
> *Not sure what info you got*, the first thing HGH targets is localized fat at the injection site, other areas will be effected, mood, sleep, energy. lean muscle mass etc. as your cycle continues through the month(s) I start in my quads alternating for the first 2 weeks, after that alternate the right/left side of the stomach (start with the fattest spot) after 2.5 months went from 198 down to 175-180 depending on my water intake. Keep in mind I only inject HGH non stack.


 
yeah i know hgh does the things you said but its also well know to grow your organs whicg causes a PERMENANT BLOAT due to organs in enlarging its irriversable also causes your bones to grow... its not hard to find just look at ronnie, kai the list goes on i dont think ive seen sum 1 pull of a vaccum pose in 10 years..




titanman03 said:


> i ran igf1 lr3 , and i had great results with it , i was also on test and deca for the begenning of the use of igf , i started off at 30mcg post workout , and upped it to 60mcg , i have been told u should do 30 on 30 off or atleast 40 on 20 off , but i was told by alot of vets that at that dose i could run it safe for 3 months straight , and i did and it really helped me get vascular and i definately dropped body fat while on it , i personally love the stuff , you just gota be safe with it and trust your source


 

really want to only use it in my bis to catch up with rest of my body really interested in this stuff did you also get the pumps its well known for..as far as body fat im gettin mine checked tomorow... i would be very surprised if it was over 15% my source will be a online company i dont want to name but im running some stuff of theres now and its seems to be working!


----------



## acemon (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anyone know what the dosages for igf-1 lr3 is based on? Weight, years lifting, Growth goals? Thanks


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 11, 2011)

"yeah i know hgh does the things you said but its also well know to grow your organs whicg causes a PERMENANT BLOAT due to organs in enlarging its irriversable also causes your bones to grow... its not hard to find just look at ronnie, kai the list goes on i dont think ive seen sum 1 pull of a vaccum pose in 10 years.."


 I hear what your sayin - You would have to pump in a shitload of HGH to worry about your organs getting that enlarged, if you are over 16 years old it will not grow your bones, it will warp and bend them. 

HGH Benefits - Reported Benefits of Using HGH supplementation


----------



## hooper (Nov 19, 2011)

IgfL1R3  works great !! first you have to get the right stuff , next you need to dose it right , carb correctly and you must work hard to break the muscles up . I am a female strength athlete compete in strong man events. I found Igf great for recovery stay punped and a small growth cause if the muscle recovers after a ace workout that = growth. I have inject before and after workout and i love it before workout especially on heavy squat day pulling sled day etc . Make sure you carb that day !


----------

